# anyone had allergy to synthroid..I am new here



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

Hi everybody. I want to give my whole story later..but for now, I will give just a bit. I am 42 years old..male..in good shape.

I was diagnosed a few months ago with Hashimoto's. My TSH was 137 (I have no ideas, caught it becasue of rise in cholesterol). I was put on 100mg synthroid. Oh, by the way, antibodies were:

Thyroid peroxidease 1858 (0-34)
Antithyroglobulin 178,681 (0-40)

I basically had depression, fatigue (but not as much as you would think). I never gained weight and as a matter of fact, I lost weight. Then when I was diagnosed, I went on several restrictive diets (see below) and lost more wweight to the point that I was working hard to try to stop losing.

Anyway, dose was moved up to 150 in early March. About this same time, I quit taking Cymbalta (was perscribed for hip pain believe it or not and only tok it for 17 days because I did not like it) and went through the worst weeks of my life. For those who have never taken it, if you are, for Goodness sakes, wean off slowly. It took a good 6 weeks for the withdrawal symptoms to fade (that is another story that could go on and on). I consider it poison for me.

I have a good naturapath who has 35 years experience dealing with hashis and a PCP who is willing to work with me. My endo, naaaa, not so much. She is one of the ones who believes that synthroid is the answer and nothing else...well, I let her measure my thyroid with ultrasound (no nodules or anything like that..just beat to hell). I let her prescribe synthroid, but she is an hour away and I mainly deal with my PCP and naturapath.

When I was just coming off the Cymbalta, I had some burning and itching of the skin. Almost electrical feeling with headach, brain zapps (yes, they are real and you can look them up). Eventually that all stopped but I still have burning of the skin (like an alergic reaction) much of the time. I have it all over but mainly on back of neck, arms, ankles (feet are swelling a bit too). It has been steady and increases at times to make me miserable, and even when I am not, it is still there. I can visually see it on my arms (very slightly).

I have been gluten free, dairy free, and soy free for over 2 months and have eaten the cleanest diet I can possibly. No refined sugar, basically nothing un natural.

I have stoipped all supplements which were not that much anyway (just to make sure). I take a vit D supp, Omega 3 oil, and dea. I was on the repairvite suppliments and the clearvite supplements but am off of those now. I did this so that no Dr. could say that it was my supplements.

Now to the point (thanks for hanging in there)..the ONLY thing I have taken consistantly since I was diagnosed is synthroid. My last TSH was .65 and I had a couple rough nights so I thought I may be overmedicated. Endo agreed and told me to take half every Sunday. I did not think that was enough and just plain did not take it a couuple of days. I know that is bad but the burning was driving me crazy and I wanted to see what would happen. Anyway, I am back on it and really there was no difference except that I started to feel sluggish (I had some old 100 pills so took them for a few days). NO telling what my TSH is now, but I feel better warmth wise and energy wise. The burning never stopped. All my other lab work (just had a huge pannel done) looks good...glucose 100, cholesterol 150, and liver numbers are much better....except for....a low white blood count, red blood count, and platelet count. None of the Docs can figure it out. I have tested negative for lupus and a ton of other things that can make your counts go down. My naturapath believes it is just a result of going through a TON of stress with the Cymbalta withdrawal (he had never seen anything like it) and that my auto immune system was simply on fire.

I have no idea if it is related to this burning or not, but I would love to hear anyone's experience with either of these issues. The slight rash, and the burning has got to be a reaction to something becuae it also makes my eyes itch at times. I have tree allergies (very high) and take allergy shots for them (have for years). Could I possibly be allergic to the synthroid?? Has anyone ever experienced this type of allergic burning sensation for an on-going period of time? Thanks for reading, Mark


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

by the way, I feel it on my face as well. It is not just a burning on the surface, but sort of a heated feeling at times as well. That is why we were thinking that I might be overmedicating..but, in all the times at night that I thought I was flipping over to hyper (and I know there have been times) I checked my pulse and it is never over 56. Never, even in the middle of the worst "rush" feelings I have had. I have felt my heart pounding along with it at times (not as much lately but did a couple of weeks ago) and I always roll over and check pulse. At night, always very low...42-46. My resting pulse rate is in the high 40's most of the time and low 50's on occassion. Regardless of how I feel.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

well, no response.....I am changing to Levoxyl to see if that will make a difference in burning and skin rash.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

markwillplay said:


> Hi everybody. I want to give my whole story later..but for now, I will give just a bit. I am 42 years old..male..in good shape.
> 
> I was diagnosed a few months ago with Hashimoto's. My TSH was 137 (I have no ideas, caught it becasue of rise in cholesterol). I was put on 100mg synthroid. Oh, by the way, antibodies were:
> 
> ...


Mark; I am so glad you posted. I swear to God, I have never ever seen Antithyroglobulin Ab that high.

Does your doctor not think you should have RAIU (radioactive uptake) to make sure you don't have cancer????

Right now, I find it difficult to address your allergy except to say that some folks are allergic to the fillers.

The more pressing situation is do you or do you not have cancer of the thyroid!

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

men more likely to have cancer than women
http://www.umm.edu/endocrin/thytum.htm

Thyroid cancer, cold nodules, men, uptake etc.
http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html

Please please call your doctor about this or at least get a second opinion. I don't like to discuss this prospect w/folks but I would not be doing my job here if I did not.

I am sure others here will back me up on this.

Also, when folks have thyroid cancer, they in fact have an intolerance to the thyroxine replacement (sometimes.) I have observed this for many years.

And......................has your doctor run the FREE T3 and FREE T4 with your TSH?

And have you had this test; you actually sound hyper to me.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html










I can guarantee I will be sitting on the edge of my seat until I hear that you have queried your doctor or have seen another doctor about all this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

markwillplay said:


> well, no response.....I am changing to Levoxyl to see if that will make a difference in burning and skin rash.


You just got one. Took me a long time to think it out. Others will be along; I promise!!!


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

yes, I don't have the one that they ran prior to the last one but free t4 and Free t3 were good..I should have had it faxed to me. The last one was TSH .65 and Free t4 was1.29 (.70-1.50). She did not check Free t3 for some reason (Endo). She looked at thyroid twice with ultrasound and saw evidence of Hahimotos but no nodules or anythng like that. She told me to back off my meds slightly. I have had no pain in throat or anything like that. Yes, some swelling but not over swollen (jjust on the boarder is what she said). She did say those antibodies were high for sure.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

I am not hyper. Last TSH was 2.96 after not taking meds for a couple of days and going down to 112. Now I have symptoms of hypo. I am back on 150 and hopefully will feel results.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm all WOW too...really, WOW.

Can you at least ask about an radioactive iodine uptake scan (RAIU)? Those numbers are really, really concerning. Do you have the ultrasound report? I would gently suggest you post what the radiologist had to say.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

As for allergies, basically anyone can be allergic to anything that goes in their mouth. You may do well to change brands or type of medication if the one you are on seems to affect you.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

The Endo walked me into the ultrasound room and checked it herself. She showed me the screeen and pointed out how "beaten up' it looked. She said I had no nodules. I will ask about that test. When I gave her the test that had my antibodies on it, she commented that they were very high. She did not say anything about cancer. I never asked her because I did not know to really. She is actually very well known endo in the area and has huge thyroid practice. I think she delas witha lot of thyroid cancer to be honest. I may ask her about it or get a second opinion. I am nt going to use her to prescribe my meds becuae she is out of town and my PCP is capable of doing that and running tests. I may ask both of them about that radio active iodine uptake test. I don't know why she did not do it but I will find out.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

she responded that there were no signs of any nodules or anything that lead her to believe there might be cancer. Also, she also said that the only cancer that did not present as nodules would be lymphoma and that would be extremely rare and that I showed no symptoms. She said we would keep track of the size and any changes as needed. That's aboput it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

markwillplay said:


> she responded that there were no signs of any nodules or anything that lead her to believe there might be cancer. Also, she also said that the only cancer that did not present as nodules would be lymphoma and that would be extremely rare and that I showed no symptoms. She said we would keep track of the size and any changes as needed. That's aboput it.


High Thyroglobulin Ab "is" a sign of cancer. I provided links for you to read.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed.

I also think its important to note that while u/s are a handy tool to use as a starting point, they are not always reliable. I was told I had three and only three nodules on the left side of my thyroid. Turns out, there was another three (smaller, but still) on the right side. All cancerous.

Thyroid cancer is easily treatable, but it tends to be more aggressive in men, hence our concern.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

I will definately look into a 2nd opinion. Thanks. I have also read that an extremely high thyroglobulin AB is more a sign of hashis...but a 2nd opinion never huts. I am used to getting them, trust me on that.

On to the matter at hand as far as this burning, swelling, etc. I think I have figured it out. I changed from Synthroid to levoxyl just in case it was the fillers in synthroid. Well, the last two days, I purposely laid there in bed in the morning and waited to see how I felt. I then reached over and took the levoxyl....within10 miinutes, I started to feel the "sparks" on my skin and heat...then my face. I absolutely believe that my body does not like the synthetic hormone. I am going to ask Dr. about armor now. Last night when I went to bed, it seemed better, like it was running out of gas. Does levoxyl nt last as long? that was a difference I noted.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

markwillplay said:


> I will definately look into a 2nd opinion. Thanks. I have also read that an extremely high thyroglobulin AB is more a sign of hashis...but a 2nd opinion never huts. I am used to getting them, trust me on that.
> 
> On to the matter at hand as far as this burning, swelling, etc. I think I have figured it out. I changed from Synthroid to levoxyl just in case it was the fillers in synthroid. Well, the last two days, I purposely laid there in bed in the morning and waited to see how I felt. I then reached over and took the levoxyl....within10 miinutes, I started to feel the "sparks" on my skin and heat...then my face. I absolutely believe that my body does not like the synthetic hormone. I am going to ask Dr. about armor now. Last night when I went to bed, it seemed better, like it was running out of gas. Does levoxyl nt last as long? that was a difference I noted.


I can't take synthetics either. I started Levothroid and on the 4th day I was in the ER. I switched to Nature Throid and feel great. Some people do better on synthetics, and some do better on nature hormones. I was diagnosed with Hashi's in March after feeling like death for a whole year. It's been an uphill battle, but I feel alot better now. Try the Armour or Nature Throid. You might do better on it.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

thing is, I just looked back and I took synthroid for almost 6 weeks before I started withdrawal from the Cymbalta. That is when the burning and crazy symptoms started. If you ahve never tried to get off of that drug, trust me, go on line and search..it is an absolute MONSTER. Anyway, if I could not take the synthroid, don't you think that it would have showed itself before then? That is what is so strange. It's like the Cymbalta withdrawal was my trigger for setting my auto immune system into absolute overdrive. I do wonder if it could be left over from that....strange. I hae been taking levoxyl the last 6 days and no real difference. Still sparking, burning and having allergy type symproms.

By the way, I am seeing a different endo next week so we'll get a 2nd opinion on the cancer issue.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

OK, my dermatologist ordered a thyroid panel yesterday and here are the results...I have taken levoxyl the past 7 days and really have felt no different other than the pins and needles are worse in hands. The burning and irritation still goes on. I did take xanax and doxipen last night and was able to sleep. I thoughnt I would go back to synthroid today since even though it burns, the pins and needsles are not as bac as on levoxyl. this is some strange stuff...and very hateful. I suppose it is nueropathy, but I am not taking Cymbalta for it no matter what. Here are labs...

TSH 1.880
T4 9.3 (4.5-12.0)
Free T4 3.5 (1.2-4.9)
T3 uptake 38 (24-39%)
ferritin
B-12 645 (211-946)
folic acid >19.9
Ferritin 80 (30-400)
Vit D-25 Hydroxy 73.4 (30-100)


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

what do you think of these labs. I am feeling better. I actually am taking something that my naturopath gave me and it seems to really be working on the burning, tingling thing. Still have it but keeping it at bay. Also, I still feel like I would be better of on 137mg instead of 150. I am supposed to take a half every Sunday so wouldn't it make more since to just take 137 every day.

By the way, I will be getting 2nd opinion on cancer this week from different endo. I will feel better I hope about that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

markwillplay said:


> OK, my dermatologist ordered a thyroid panel yesterday and here are the results...I have taken levoxyl the past 7 days and really have felt no different other than the pins and needles are worse in hands. The burning and irritation still goes on. I did take xanax and doxipen last night and was able to sleep. I thoughnt I would go back to synthroid today since even though it burns, the pins and needsles are not as bac as on levoxyl. this is some strange stuff...and very hateful. I suppose it is nueropathy, but I am not taking Cymbalta for it no matter what. Here are labs...
> 
> TSH 1.880
> T4 9.3 (4.5-12.0)
> ...


I am not at all confident that you should be on thyroxine at this time. Your T3 uptake is high which points to hyperthyroid.

T3 Resin Uptake (hyper if high)
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

now that is interesting. I recently went down to 112mg for a whille and had unbelievable hypo symptoms in about 2 weeks (maybe less than that). Felt horrible, cold, pulse slowed, etc...I must be going back and forth. Remember that my TSH was 135 when this all started. It did come down very fast on 100mg/day for 5 weeks (went from 135 to 9) that fast. When it doubled up to 18 (once started Cymbalta withdrawal) we stepped it up to 150 and I have been there ever since.

Remember then, after a few weeks TSH went to .65 and we backed off the meds to 150/day and half every Sunday). At that time, I took a day off the meds and then another day and then dropped to 112. In a week or so, I started feeling really hypo soo we went back up. My TSH was 2.96 just before we went to 112mg.

Anyway, I have stayed on the 150 and did take half Sunday. I s feeling odd (with some gastro issues) right before the Sunday half pill and since then, they have gone away. I don't know if I am always easing over towards hyper land with the 150 and that I need to be on maybe 137 or what.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

markwillplay said:


> now that is interesting. I recently went down to 112mg for a whille and had unbelievable hypo symptoms in about 2 weeks (maybe less than that). Felt horrible, cold, pulse slowed, etc...I must be going back and forth. Remember that my TSH was 135 when this all started. It did come down very fast on 100mg/day for 5 weeks (went from 135 to 9) that fast. When it doubled up to 18 (once started Cymbalta withdrawal) we stepped it up to 150 and I have been there ever since.
> 
> Remember then, after a few weeks TSH went to .65 and we backed off the meds to 150/day and half every Sunday). At that time, I took a day off the meds and then another day and then dropped to 112. In a week or so, I started feeling really hypo soo we went back up. My TSH was 2.96 just before we went to 112mg.
> 
> Anyway, I have stayed on the 150 and did take half Sunday. I s feeling odd (with some gastro issues) right before the Sunday half pill and since then, they have gone away. I don't know if I am always easing over towards hyper land with the 150 and that I need to be on maybe 137 or what.


Yes; it is possible you are flip flopping. Antibodies (blocking, binding and stimulating to the thyroid receptor sites) can cause this and so can the C word.

THE ROLE OF the TSH receptor (TSHR) as a target autoantigen in Graves' disease is well recognized. The disease is mediated by autoantibodies to the TSHR, where thyroid-stimulating antibodies (TSAbs) mimic the action of TSH and act as agonists to stimulate thyroid hormone production with consequent hyperthyroidism and goiter (1, 2). Another type of anti-TSHR autoantibody acts as an antagonist by blocking the stimulatory action of TSH or TSAbs resulting in hypothyroidism (1, 2). It is well known that the levels of antibodies to TSHR in serum do not correlate with the clinical status of the patient, which has been attributed to the heterogeneity of the anti-TSHR response (3). Both stimulating and blocking antibodies can coexist in patients' serum with the result that levels of the specific antibodies or their affinities change over time, leading to changes in the clinical

Finish reading here.....
http://endo.endojournals.org/content/145/4/1539.full


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

met with new Endo today. I like him. Straight shooter. We are going to go down to 125 synthroid and use the 50mg pills to avoid the dye. We will try this for 4-6 weeks and then move up it it seems too low. Also, if the levels are good but I still have the burning, itching allergy feeling...he will try armour..he was open to either one but I figured I would try to stick with synthroid if I could since I am taking it now.

His answer on cancer was that I had no symptoms and that there were no nodules to biopsy. We went into a long discussion on the level of my antibodies and how that can be an indication of cancer, but is also an indicator of hashimotos gone nuts. I have been feeling some better lately and the doxipen seems to work for the buring/itchy..allergy like symptoms. I am meeting with an allergist to try and figure out what might be causing it. No one knows. The Endo was very interested in the fact that I had never really gained weight but lost weight and also that I had felt some heartburn and indogestion after taking the synthroid. He has a couple patients that just can't take it and they take armour....he showed no bias at all. I will say this too, it seemed obvious to me that he will "treat the patient and symptoms" and not just go by a blood test. He all but said that. He was far more interested in how I felt than what my folder of labs had to say.

I met with a hemotologist who was also very knowledgable and said not to be alarmed by my lowered white count. He said he sees it all the time in his auto-immune patients when they have "flare ups". He said that when the dust settles and inflamation goes down, white count comes up. We will test soon. All other blood work including, liver kidneys, etc.. are fantasstic. He also was very impressed with the regimen that my naturapathic Dr. has me on to quiet the auto immune system and was very complimentary of him. I actually think it is working. We just aren't sure what is causeing the burning. Hemotologist thinks it is all inflamation related and that it could very well be that the cymbalta withdrawal just tripped my trigger and sent me into inflamation overdrive and auto0immune overdrive. By the way, he quit prescribing Cymbalta to his patients because it was so difficult for them to get off of. He was VERY familiar with the withdrawal terrors of that drug.

We'll see how I am doing ina few weeks and I will report back as soon as the burning completely goes away.

And I appreciate all the people hewre wh oare concerned about cancer. I have read the material and am satisfied with the judgement of these two independent Endos. There is n nodule to biopsy and if you biopsy every lump on a hashi thyroid, you would need about 150 needles... Right now, I am moving on with my treatment and we will keep a close eye.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

OK, after three weeks on the 125...my TSH is about 1.5. I do not have the total results yet (just took them) but I know that is where the TSH is becuase the nurse told me on the phone. I feel hypo though and have been feeling that way for the last few days sonce coming down from the 150. I am having a hip surgery next week so I do not want to mess too much with it until I get that behind me. However, I can say that changing to the white synthroid pills (to take the dye out of the equation) has had no effect on my burning and itching feeling. It was better for a while but still hovering...then it got worse the last few days...same old same old. I am thinking that nothing has really stopped it but that it quiets down on its own and then flares back up.

Andros, I definately need to be on replacement... Remember that my TSH was 135 when this whole thing first started. And every time I have gone down significantly in dose, my TSH goes up. I am definately hypo. Even when I thought I was over medicated, I have never had my heart race or anything like that. In fact, my pulse is always quite slow resting...even when I had the worst nights of crazy insomnia (felt like I was racing)..it was still slow.

My main inquiry now will be about switching to armour. I wonder if I would do better on it. I hear all the folks talk about how bad they feel when they are hypo..and I totally get it..but if I could stop my body (skin) from burning, I would be able to handle the other swings sooo much better. I am going to an allergist in July and maybe he can help. My naturapath has tried everything and nothing has really worked for very long. Really, changing to armour is my last thing to do..after that, I will get referred to the Mayo clinic and let them do their thing. I have still not found a hashi patient who has experienced exactly what I am experienceing. Close, but not quite... Unbelievable. My Hemo/oncologist thinks that it is inflamation that will go down..and I am eating gluten free, dairy free, you name it..I don't eat it..and have been doing that for 4 months. It's like the cymbalta withdrawal just turned me upside down and this is what is left..fire that can't be put out.

anyway, I would love to hear from some folks that made the switch to synthroid to armour and loved it. My prayer now is that the synthroid (and aoo synthetics) just don't like me. That is my hope.

Sometimes I think that I should just eat whatever I want and encourage my antibodies to kill my thyroid off. My naturapath would lose his mind if he heard me say that.

And he has hashis..but I am learning something very valuable about hashis...not all of us are the same. My antibodies were sooooooooo much higher than anyone I have ever seen on line....not even close. I think that people who are bordrline, etc...are much easier for naturapath's to work with...but that is my take.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

You set a record for the highest Antithyroglobulin Ab I have ever seen here and I started this site like 9 years ago. Man those numbers are high.

Usually with Hashimotos, Thyroid Peroxidase is through the roof not so much for TG Ab's. I would seriously insist on a biopsy for cancer.

My Ab's were "raging" at a whopping 950 for Antithyroglobulin Ab and about 1900 for Thyroid Peroxidase. I agree with all the others.....you need to rule out cancer...seriously.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

I have asked two different Endos about it and they do not want to biopsy. My current endo said that you biopsy nodules and that if you were to biopsy every little lump on hashimotos thyroid that you would need 150 needles. Anyway, neither of these Docs believe it is cancer. I can't make a Dr. do something he does not believe in. I have also read that very TG high levels of antibodies are seen in hashimotos and that they alone are not indicative of cancer. Does that mean I don't have cancer?? no. But I have to trust the Dr.s I am seeing at this point. Dr. Desai says there is nothing that leads him to think I may have cancer at all. My hemotologist/oncologist agreed...so, I just don'[t think I am going to keep chanigng Dr.s until I find one that will do biopsy. I will ask my new Endo about it again though when I see him in a couple of weeks.

I have read all the sites on here about cancer and I am going to go with what the experienced endos have to say on this one. If they are wrong, and I am wrong, then I will certainly post it here. I may eventually see another endo for a thirdd opinion, but for now, I am going to go with my new one.

No need to continue to harp on cancer, I have heard all that is said here and take it for exactly what it is...caring advice...however, I will have to trust the medical field on this one.

Bottom line is that I had no symptoms of burning or itching, etc..until after I had taken synthroid for about 5 weeks. It coincided with my withdrawal from symbalta and has never totally let up.

What I am interested in is understanding why my t3 uptake would beon the high level of range as well as free T4 (see last blood test). What does that mean? Andros said that she did not think I needed to be on theroxine, but that does not make sense as I had been hypo for a long time before I even was diagnosed. So, since I was taking 150 when that test was given, does that mean that I was taking too much perhaps? I have read about t3 uptake but don't really understand it.

Can you wonderful people help me on this one. Maybe that is too high and making me burn and tingle? Only thing is, sometimes, it does not feel like a pure burning, but more of an allergic type feeling that affects my eyes as well (like pollen). It is absolutely hateful. I have wondered if I was hypo for so long that when my body started going the other way it just shocked it too much or something. I just don't know.

I also wonder how much my thyroid is still producing on its on and how I will ever get regulated until it dies?

And a last question, if my diet is working, wouldn't it make sense that my antibodies would be going down? If so, I think I will get them tested to see if they are going down at all. If they are not, that does not say much for my naturapathic treatment right??


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

well, we tried the synthroid (white tablets) and still same burning, itching, pins and needles, etc... so, we are switching to armour. My Endo is stumped and actually thinks that my symptoms are not from my thyroid hormone replacement at all. I am beginning to agree. Long story, but my Naturapath, Endo, and consulting nuerologists think it has to do with central nervous system and levels of folate. Anyway, all involved believe it was absolutely triggered by withdrawal from Cymbalta and that it involves auto immune reaction too. Very complex but maybe not such a difficult fix if in fact that is it.

I am still switching to armour so we'll see how I do on that. I have been on it for 2 days and I know that is not long enough to be able to tell the difference. I hope it works for me becuase it is cheaper than synthroid for sure and I have always thought that there was something to it because it is natural. We'll see. At least this way, I will know.

If we can't get the burning stoppped by August, I am going to be evaluated at the Mayo clinic in Jacksonville Florida. Amazing how all my numbers are sooo much better after being on this diet for 4 months. I never had the first burning sensation before Cymbalta withdrawal, and I have had them ever since...that drug for me was poison. I will keep you up to date on the outcome of this next treatment. I think it wil involve "deplin". That Cymblata screwed up my neurotransmitters somehow (that is what all involved Dr.'s think at this point). We'll see.


----------

